# Do vivariums smell? Stangnant water?



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

I was told by someone that frog vivariums have a tendency to smell. I don't know how credible them saying this was though, because they've never had one, they just heard this. Either way, I was wondering if there is any truth to this? The vivarium I'm planning on making this summer would be in my bedroom.

On what could be a related note, I was wondering about stagnant water. I'm planning on making a little stream, so I'm sure the water in the little pond area will be fine, but what about the water under the false bottom? Wouldn't it become stagnant and get covered with film? Aesthetically this would be fine since I plan on hiding everything under there, but could it be bad for any other reason? Perhaps if my question about smelly tanks is true, this could be adding to the cause?


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

A properly set-up, and operating viv should not stink. 
Mine actually smell quite nice when I open them up...like a mossy forest  .
If you are having a moving water feature, try to arrange it so all of the water will circulate, for example, have the inlet of the pump at one end of the tank, and the water returning to the false bottom on the opposite end. 
A stinky viv usually means soggy, non draining substrate, or stagnant water.


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Do vivariums smell? The answer is both yes and no. If the water is allowed to stagnate, then anaerobic bacteria will take over and cause the water to smell. As long as there is some kind of current, then oxygen will circulate through the water and it won't smell. And yes, a waterfall/stream is adequate to circulate the water, as long as you station the pump as far away as possible from where the water will finally escape underneath the false bottom. Like if you have your pond area on the front right corner of the tank, have the pump on the back left corner.


----------



## DaFrogMan (Oct 8, 2004)

If you get the drainage/false bottom set up right they shouldn't smell too bad. If yours ever gets smelly it will probably be because your substrate is rotting.


----------



## Aron963 (Jul 29, 2019)

i'm smelling a fruit smell in mine what could that be?


----------



## Josh B.A. (Aug 13, 2012)

Could be something very, very old...like this thread.


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

It's the Walking Dead


----------

